# Albury



## AlburyAhoy (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

We are looking to move to Albury and are looking at the area at the moment. Is there any particular areas that people might recommend for a family with an eight year old boy.

Thanks very much


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

There is not much in Albury so you can hardly say about areas.  

Since I know Albury (have been there recently) I would recommend something close to the city centre. That would get you close to a school and a shopping centre.


----------



## AlburyAhoy (Mar 16, 2011)

You don't sound very positive about Albury  Is there negatives to it?

Thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I have nothing against Albury. The fact is that living in a small city makes it more difficult to find work and prices may not necessarily be lower. Petrol and food for example (petrol is even more expensive than in Sydney). I have been there though and does not look like there is much there. It really depends what you are focusing on. If you want to have shopping a bit closer you would look in the middle of the city. If you are planning to move more with a car you might want to move towards the residential areas situated on the way to the monument and botanic gardens.


----------

